# Lullaby Melody Help



## Matt Beil (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi everyone. I need help. I have searched everywhere. Fisher Price makes a baby cradle swing that plays lullabies but provides no song list. There is also NO song list anywhere on the internet. I recognize most of the tunes, but the one that my baby is most receptive to I can not recognize. I would love to acquire it outside of the swing, but have no clue what it is. I happened to find a youtube video that advertises this swing... And guess what??? That song is playing. Please... Someone must know the lullaby this tune goes to. Your help will end two weeks worth of searching. 
I will try to attach the link.

Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------

